# Found



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Terrier type older female dog NG9 area Broxtowe dog warden collected her
Probably take her to Babbington Kennels


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Good news been reunited via dog warden


----------

